# Pancreatitis which food now?



## lovmydog (Dec 10, 2010)

Golden was on Orijen for 2 years - she is almost 3 
Since her attack she cannot be on Orijen any longer; need a low fat good quality food. Any suggestions? Perhaps 10% fat level. Thought Orijen was excellent but hearing more and more dogs on Orijen having attacks of pancreatitis.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

lovmydog said:


> Golden was on Orijen for 2 years - she is almost 3
> Since her attack she cannot be on Orijen any longer; need a low fat good quality food. Any suggestions? Perhaps 10% fat level. Thought Orijen was excellent but hearing more and more dogs on Orijen having attacks of pancreatitis.


That's not good:frown: I like acana better, because it's lower in protein. California natural has two lofat formulas.

http://www.californianaturalpet.com/products/default.asp?panel=ga&id=1253 

http://www.californianaturalpet.com/products/default.asp?id=5


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

Wellness Core Reduced Fat?


----------



## Devils of York (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm very sorry your dog has pancreatitis. Not fun. Toy dogs are highly prone to it, but I didn't know it was common in larger dogs. 

May I ask if you fed your dog anything in addition to Orijen? In the Yorkie community, I often find that the dog is being fed fatty foods in addition to the kibble.


----------



## lovmydog (Dec 10, 2010)

*orijen pancreatitis*

No she was not fed any fatty foods or table foods. It happened so suddenly one minute she was running and playing and the next thing she was home vomiting all night. I thought it could have been something she picked up somewhere but doc said it was pancreatitis. Wanting to lean toward some raw food patties, tollden farms and perhaps acana fit and lite. With 10% fat she could lose weight which she is perfect now and she could get deficient in vitamins; don't want her to lose energy or end up getting other problems because of lower fat food.

I think California Natural was sold to Proctor and Gamble so not keen on that; was thinking of Wellness Core lower fat as well...then thought canned food would be better for digestion than kibble...


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

Agree, wet food is better than kibble. Cooking for your dog would be even better and you could nudge the fat content up as she tolerates it too.

Why would she be short in vitamins? Any commercial food is well balanced and if it is too low in calories you would be feeding more of it rather than less.

Have you seen this article? Maybe she could go back to a regular food.
DogAware.com Articles: Pancreatitis in Dogs

Sassy had kidney disease with one high pancreatic enzyme and I watched her fat intake very carefully. The last year of her life I would cook her meat up, boil to remove fat and phosphorus so it was very lean and when I cooked her daily ration add back in .25-1 ounce of beef fat depending on how well she was tolerating fat at the moment. Her food would range from 5-15% fat by weight. I loved the total control this system gave me. She absolutely couldn't tolerate fish oil and the beef fat has some omega 3 in it so I preferred using it to butter or chicken skin. Fat is so good for the skin and general health I wanted her to have as much as she could tolerate.

Some dog experts feel that raw isn't a good choice for a pancreatitis prone dog as the inflammation could be a bacterial infection. Fat content could be high as well Stella & Chewy's - Chewy's Chicken Frozen Dinner
Guaranteed Analysis:
crude protein min 15.0%
crude fat min 9.0%
crude fiber max 2.0%
moisture max 70.0%

Looks good, 9% fat? 70% water though, take out the water and you have 30% fat.


----------



## Dana (Oct 27, 2009)

I have a friend whose Irish Setter has pancreatitis and she's had good luck with Blue Buffalo Senior Chicken and Brown Rice formula.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

You might also want to take a look at some of the Honest Kitchen formulas. They are dehydrated foods which are less processed than kibble. I think they have 6 or 7 different formulas. Their Verve formula has the lowest protein (21%) and fat (7.5%). Here's the link: Honest Kitchen's team, pet friendly office, healthiest dog food | The Honest Kitchen


----------

